

Show HN: AppsTxt.com, Everyday a Free App by Text - bjonathan
http://appstxt.com

======
bjonathan
Hi fellow HNers,

AppsTxt is our last project. As iPhone users we wanted a new way to discover
apps on the store and benefit from discounts on great apps. We used Free Apps
a Day but we are not fan of the idea of installing a new app to get new apps.
Also we forgot most of the time to open it and judge that it doesn't deserve
to have notifications ON.

We thought about text message. How we can open them easily and switch to
something else fast. So we put together AppsTxt.com .

Starting Monday, you will receive a direct link to download free apps, on
which we've negotiated cool deals we have with friend-apps! Until then we
would love to gather your feedback on the idea and your suggestions. Of course
feel free to register, I guarentee you that we will NEVER spam you.

Thank you by advance for your feedback!

~~~
fudged71
I was wondering why you would chose SMS over a notification system. So many
advertising companies have tried using SMS, that ads asking for my phone
number have gained a bad stigma (for me, at least!). But, in reality, I have
unlimited messaging, and the ability to block messages from specific users. I
really have no reason to feel this way anymore. I'm going to try it out.
Thanks for commenting here!

------
JonLim
I am mostly worried about being deluged in low-quality apps. Sure, they may be
paid in the store, but there might be a reason why they need the promotional
help, you know?

However, I look forward to getting some free apps, hopefully get some real
good ones!

------
NicuCalcea
Looks like <http://giveawayoftheday.com/> for apps. The apps will probably be
useless and non-upgradeable.

~~~
bjonathan
no you download them directly from the store and you can upgrade later like
the apps with FreeAppADay

------
GodsMoon
Are these normal text messages or premium texts? I don't want to be charged
extra for something that's free.

~~~
bjonathan
No worry it's normal text messages :)

------
GodsMoon
Are these normal text messages or premium texts. I don't want to be charged
extra for something that's free.

------
suarezkop
Are they just random apps? or targeted to the person's taste/interests. That
will make more sense to me.

~~~
bjonathan
At the begining it's would be apps that we love or for which we obtained a
special deals (free for 24hours for example). But yes we hope to personnalize
our recommandations quickly !

